# Poor Weather Loach



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My Weather Loach has had the worst few days of his life this week, firstly I decided to rehome him from his small cold water tank into our large tropical one. I had already checked this was ok to do on a previous thread but had been having a few problems with bad tempered puffer fish so I didn't want to endanger the Loach,having spent a small fortune on plants the puffer was happy in his own corner of the tank and was no longer bothering anyone, so I thaught it was worth a try. I did everything right, introduced him slowly putting his small tank into the big one till the water was the right temperature, it was lovely watching him swim round that 1st night. The next day I got up just as the light on the tank came on and Snakey Lakey (of course he's got a name) went mad swam into the side of the tank and knocked himself out, I thaught he was dead so I fished him out with a net and he came to life hopped out of the net and landed on the floor. I caught him eventually and put him back in the tank and he seemed ok for a bit. The next day I noticed he had been attacked overnight  hmmm I wonder who did that, he had half a flipper and the half the fin on his back missing and he was lying on his side. I netted him again and put him back in the small tank thinking it was all my fault and he was going to die,but I was going to give him a chance, so I put the small tank in the kitchen where it was peaceful...About an hour later I heard an almighty crash and ran into the kitchen to find an upturned tank on the floor, a flooded kitchen and a guilty looking cat, the Loach was dissapearing under the fridge (have you ever tried to catch a Loach by its tail ), anyway to finish a very long story the Loach is still alive 4 days later and the missing bits have actually started growing back. So next time you think you have had a bad week spare a thaught for poor Snakey Lakey.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i think puffers are meant to be kept singly,i looked into getting one once


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww poor wee snaeky lakey...
Hope hes fine...
i love weather loaches there great i need to get one for my tank i have alge eaters ...


----------

